# Vandy Vapes



## JoeBlowsClouds (4/4/17)

Not a new product but rather a new company, im hoping by creating this thread it will make vendors more aware to them and possibly bring some down.

They are releasing great products according to reviews and at great prices


----------



## Fuzz (5/4/17)

+1 on this. Really keen for the iCon RDA collab with Mike Vapes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (6/4/17)

+1 me2 keen to hear who has one already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakevape (7/4/17)

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/Atomizer/29

This company is pumping out tanks. This time an RDTA.


----------



## OhmzRaw (7/4/17)

Vandy Vape is a subsidiary of Geekvape. If I'm not mistaken, the Sirs will be bringing some of their products in.


----------



## Mahir (7/4/17)

The Kylin RTA looks good. Also looks exactly like the Ammit v2


----------



## Fuzz (11/4/17)

I see that SirVape just received stock of the iCon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzz (11/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> Vandy Vape is a subsidiary of Geekvape. If I'm not mistaken, the Sirs will be bringing some of their products in.



According to the interwebs, Vandy Vape is an independent company, owned by the former head designer for GeekVape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (11/4/17)

Yeah hoping to pick an icon up in the week , just not sure which Pre built coils to use to get the best flavour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzz (11/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Yeah hoping to pick an icon up in the week , just not sure which Pre built coils to use to get the best flavour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Check the coil that Mike used in his review - doubt he'd use a coil that isn't flattering to his product.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

